# Blasc lässt sich nach Deinstallation nicht wieder installieren !



## ADDi (18. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich bemerkt hatte das alle Funktionen in dem Symbol neben der Uhr grau unterlegt waren und ich nicht mehr in die Konfig kam habe ich Blasc deinstalliert alle ordner gelöscht. Anschliessend habe ich mir Blasc neu heruntergeladen. Nun lässt es sich nicht mehr installieren und bricht immer ab.

danach sollte er die installation starten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach einem sehr kurzen moment bekomm ich diese Meldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nad dem drücken des butten wie beschrieben ist die installation ( update ) beendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider hat das inastallationsprogramm nur die leeren ordner erstellt , nix weiter.

was läuft da schief ???

Bitte um hilfe weis nicht woran das liegt , habe nach dem ich das mehrmals probiert habe auch schon alles aus der regestie gelöscht, nun brauch ich hilfe , weis nicht mehr was man machen kann.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du (genaue Bezeichnung inkl. Service Pack)?
Hast du seit der letzten BLASC2-Installation einen neuen Router erhalten/eingerichtet?
Hast du seit der letzten BLASC2-Installation eine neue Firewall eingerichtet?


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2007)

Wir hatten heute nacht ein Problem bei einem unserer Server. Es konnten dort keine Logdateien mehr geschrieben werden. Aus diesem Grund hat der Server die Verbindung wieder geschlossen. Das Problem ist erstmal behoben und wir schauen wieso das Problem überhaupt auftreten konnte.


----------



## Dragonfriend (18. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute nacht ein Problem bei einem unserer Server. Es konnten dort keine Logdateien mehr geschrieben werden. Aus diesem Grund hat der Server die Verbindung wieder geschlossen. Das Problem ist erstmal behoben und wir schauen wieso das Problem überhaupt auftreten konnte.





dieses problem habe ich auch genau wie mein vorgänger was muss ich den jetzt machen ???


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2007)

Dragonfriend schrieb:


> dieses problem habe ich auch genau wie mein vorgänger was muss ich den jetzt machen ???



Immernoch?


----------



## Dragonfriend (18. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immernoch?




fehler behoben mein kleiner bruder hat am router rumgespielt


----------



## Zenny (20. April 2007)

Hab den Fehler auch, woran könnte das hängen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe Windows XP Professional, Version 2002, SP2

Ich hab mal so ein Verbindungstest gemacht und jetzt weis ich nich ob das bei euch am FTP-Server hängt oder von meinem Router oder so ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnt ihr damit was anfangen ? ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Zenny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaadyDarknez (21. April 2007)

Gleiches Problem
BLASC1 ist Super gelaufen
2 Leider wie beschrieben dieser Fehler und kein Aufbau zum Ftp server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls Win Prof. SP2 (2002)


----------



## Liquid Shokk (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe genau das selbe Problem..nur leere Ordner

Die Verbindungsmeldung sieht bei mir genau aus wie bei Zenny und die Installation sieht auch genau so aus wie bei ADDi .... bei PNews.dll is schluss und angeblich fertig... -_-

Ebenfalls XP-Media Edition SP2


----------



## Gregorian (24. April 2007)

Nach dem seit ein paar Tage meine Charakter nicht mehr angeglichen wurden habe ich Blasc2 deinstalliert und wollte es neu installieren.

Nach dem entpacken habe ich wie beine Vorgänger auch nur leere Ordner

XP Home / SP2


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2007)

An alle die nur leere Ordner haben - macht einen Webbrowser auf und probiert den folgenden: ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup2/BLASC2_Setup.exe

Zwei mögliche Ergebnisse.

1. Es funktioniert
Überprüft bitte die Einstellung eurer Personal-/Router-Firewall, ob der BLASC2-Client eventuell generell oder für FTP geblockt wird.
2. Es funktioniert nicht
Stellt sicher, dass eurer Personal-/Router-Firewall FTP nicht blockt.


----------



## Malfalian (24. April 2007)

Das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller. Beim FTP Link muss ich ein Passwort und einen Benutzernamen eingeben. Muss das so sein?


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2007)

Malfalian schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller. Beim FTP Link muss ich ein Passwort und einen Benutzernamen eingeben. Muss das so sein?



Überprüfe dazu mal deine Browser-Einstellungen. Die Abfrage kommt nicht vom FTP-Server - womöglich übermittelt dein Browser nicht automatisch eine Anfrage als anonymer Benutzer/Gast.


----------



## Malfalian (24. April 2007)

Wo finde ich diese Einstellung? Benutze den IE 7

*Edit*

Habs gefunden. Auch wenn es so blöde anderst heisst.
Nun funktioniert der Client auch wieder. Was auch immer ihr getan habt oder nicht. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liquid Shokk (24. April 2007)

aah...gelobt sei der admin..danke für die hilfe^^


----------



## KillaX (24. April 2007)

also ich hatte BLASC bisher noch nichteinmal installiert habe aber exakt das gleiche Problem. Ich habe weder eine Firewall noch einen Router an diesem Rechner, aber es passiert nix. FTP geht auch nicht?


----------



## distance (25. April 2007)

liegt wieder am ftp-server bzw. daran, dass der keine logfiles schreibt.
zumindest sagt er mir das:

```
500 OOPS: failed to open xferlog log file:/var/log/vsftp/xfer.log
```

übrigens schon seit gestern abend, ca. 18 uhr habe ich den ersten versuch unternommen, jetzt gerade eben den letzten... sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## Keme (25. April 2007)

distance schrieb:


> zumindest sagt er mir das:
> 
> ```
> 500 OOPS: failed to open xferlog log file:/var/log/vsftp/xfer.log
> ```



Moin

Jo ist bei mir genau das selbe kann es also nicht mal installieren.
Ich habe WinXP mit SP2 und allen Updates, Router ist eine Fritzbox 7170.

Komisch ist nur das ich auch BLASC nicht für FTP Laden kann.
Habe versucht wo anderes FTP zeugs zu laden das geht nur das Blasc nicht.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen an was es liegen kann.

bye


----------



## Liquid Shokk (25. April 2007)

habt ihr mal den link ----> ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup2/BLASC2_Setup.exe <------ den Zam schon zu verfügung gestellt hatte ausprobiert?  mit dem gehts bei mir nämlich....


----------



## Anshayà (25. April 2007)

Malfalian schrieb:


> Wo finde ich diese Einstellung? Benutze den IE 7
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> ...




wäre ja mal schön zu erfahrenwo und wie? *g


----------



## Puepchen (25. April 2007)

distance schrieb:


> liegt wieder am ftp-server bzw. daran, dass der keine logfiles schreibt.
> zumindest sagt er mir das:
> 
> ```
> ...




Sry aber Es geht Nicht bekomme jedesmal die selbe meldung und ich nutze blasc schon etwas länger ich habe
gestern wow neu aufgespielt und da ich blas im ordner von wow hatte natürlich auch neu installiert nur bekomme wie da oben jedes mal die selbe meldung und bei der Instalation geht es dan nicht weiter 

An meinen Router / Firewall Kann es nicht liegen den ich habe nichts geändert am Rechner oder Router seid gut 2 jahren


----------



## distance (25. April 2007)

das ist - bzw. war, denn mittelerweile funktioniert es wieder - ein serverseitiges problem.
der buffed-server bricht die verbindung automatisch sofort wieder ab, weil er kein logfile erzeugen kann.
deshalb tritt das problem auch nur mit diesem einen server auf und sonst nirgends, das liegt auch nicht an euren firewall-settings oder sonstwas (jedenfalls nicht, wenn ihr diese meldung bekommt, denn dann habt ihr bereits verbindung zum server gehabt!)

anyway, ich hab blasc vor ein paar minuten erfolgreich installiert, das problem scheint also vorerst behoben zu sein...


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2007)

Ok  - es gab doch ein Problem mit den Servern - Eigentlich war es kein Problem - wir haben eine Umstellung vorgenommen, die für diese Ausfälle sorgte.


----------



## Keme (25. April 2007)

Liquid schrieb:


> habt ihr mal den link ----> ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup2/BLASC2_Setup.exe <------ den Zam schon zu verfügung gestellt hatte ausprobiert?  mit dem gehts bei mir nämlich....



Super bei mir geht auch wieder. Die Installation klappert auch. Was auch immer ihr gemacht habt.
Ich selber habe nichts an mein PC oder Router geändert.
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anshayà (25. April 2007)

bei  ir klappts jetzt auch...

supidupidu *g*


----------

